# PLZ READ THIS ABOUT THE POOR HORSE



## BraideeMyBaby (Aug 22, 2008)

Plz read this.Okay my aunt Cindy was talking about donating money to the Bluebonnet Equine Humane Society (BEHS) to this one horse who was bought at a auction by a man of a different color.So i guess that means he was a foren man but she didnt say what race he was.And i hope that didnt affend any one at all and if that does i apologize.But any ways,the man bought the horse and the horse was freakin out and didnt load in the trailer so he tried to force the poor horse into it,well that didnt happen still so the piece of **** of a exuse for a man (plz exuse my language )decided to tye the horse to the back of the truck and pull it,but you know what makes it worse....he used barb wire and made a halter and pulled the horse with that.And when they found the horse it had wounds and sores all over its bodie and bearly had hooves at all.And had a VARY VARY IMBEDED HALTER.But i dont know what they did with the man.So i fell vary sorry for the poor poor horse and all the other horses that ever had to suffer like that  and i wish i had all the money in the world and go out and buy all the horses like that.(Plz exuse my language agin)And i think that all the mother ****ers like that should rott in hell and have that done to them every single day that there ever be in hell.(wich will be for ever)


----------



## slightly crazy (Aug 20, 2008)

what a sad story, but I agree let them rot in hell


----------



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

that's soooo sad :''(


----------

